# Clé USB en lecture seule



## voyou (31 Octobre 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai acheté récemment une clé USB 2.0 512 Mo. J'ai copié  des fichiers sur le Mac de mon boulot (OS 9) mais chez moi (iMac G3 sous OS10.3.9 ) la clé est en lecture seule. Je peux extraire des fichiers de la clé sur le bureau, mais je ne peux pas ajouter de fichiers sur cette clé et je ne peux pas non plus mettre les fichiers dans la corbeille.
Je n'arrive pas à la formater (dans utilitaire disque tout est grisé).
Merci de m'apporter votre aide et conseils avisés.


----------



## Zyrol (1 Novembre 2005)

sur certaine cl&#233; il y a un petit commutateur qui permet de bloquer en ecriture (comme sur les disquettes)

Sinon en passant par l'utilitaire de disque tu devrais pouvoir la formater, c'est bizarre.


----------



## Rigel (2 Novembre 2005)

Bonsoir Voyou,
As-tu déjà demandé à lire les Informations de ta clé (Pomme-i). Dedans il y a "Propriétaire et autorisations", vérifie juste (si ce n'est pas déjà fait) qu'elle est bien réglée sur "Lecture et écriture".
A+


----------



## voyou (7 Novembre 2005)

Il y a effectivemene un petit bouton sur le côté de la clé (verrouillé/déverouillé). C'était tout simple mais je ne l'avais pas vu .


----------

